# An update on my Geophagus Altifrons male



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Took a photo of my big male, someone on another site reminded me I needed to update. He's SUCH a stud


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

He's stunning! Do you have a group? I'm asking as if he's such a 'stud' does this mean he has his little harem!
I'd really love a tank big enough for a group of Geophagus/Satanoperca, very jealous!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Beautiful photo! Is he hard to keep in a planted tank?


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

ha ha, finally a couple of comments. 

I have a group of two adult males and 5 growing juvies, at least 3 of which are females. We'll see what happens.

As far as difficulty of keeping, no it's not difficult, BUT.. you gotta design the tank with them in mind. They dig constantly so all the plants have to be within rock areas, where they wont dig. All anubias are attached to rocks or branches, and the rest of the plants grow in the soil within the rock area.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Awesome!!! He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

O.O wow!


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Super nice looking fish. I've got a few Geophagus steindackneri I'm hoping will look that good when they grow up.


----------

